# Baby rats available- Philly, PA



## Three Peas (Aug 25, 2009)

Three Peas Rattery in Philly, PA has two litters available for adoption!

The first litter was born July 4. There are seven boys that still need homes. All are standard ear and coat in agouti, black and russian blue agouti.

The second litter was born August 20th, and they will be ready for their new homes in mid-September. Colours include Siamese, Wheaten Burmese, and Burmese, all dumbo.

Please visit our website at www.threepeasrattery or contact us at [email protected] for more information.


----------



## zantosa53 (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.threepeasrattery.com/


----------

